# Sleeping Arrangement Advice



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

Any advice on how to get Cooper out of our bed? 

We allowed our previous V, Jazz, in bed with us since she was 8 wks old. Was awesome, slept at our feet or cuddled all night long. Other than a few early morning pukes was no problem her entire life.

Cooper has been allowed in our bed for the last month and a half (he's 5 months old now), and he's driving us mad. Stretches constantly (stiff arms-usually aimed at the sensitive areas), changes positions 10 or 20 times a night, snores, hogs the pillows, etc...My wife has relocated to the coach almost every night since.

We plan on getting him his own bed to put beside us, but I'm worried both about how to get him to stay there all night without roaming (we have kids so have to keep the doors open), as well as how to "unlearn" sleeping in our bed. 

Anybody out there have to restart sleeping arrangements?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hmmm, what is a large wire crate? 

Sam's crate is located on my side of the bed, exactly 4.7ft away. His own condo, with door and everything (not really everything, no indoor plumbing)


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

We already have 2 crates downstairs, and while he's good in them while we're out (at least I can't hear him whine ), if he's in there when we're in the same room he gets all worked up. Plus, he's crated during the day at least 2 or 3 days a week and we'd like to avoid more crate time if possible.

I guess I'm looking on advice on how to train your V to stay confined to HIS bed during the night.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I get it... we use the place command. He knows place means sit, down and relax.
I used to feed him treats on his day bed until he got the idea. 
Now I just say "place" and he quickly goes there. 
Don't worry about the dog breaking the command, he will get up often and every time he get up wait a minute, let him stretch and just before he decides to wonder, command "place" and throw a treat on his bed.

He will get it, may take a month.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd start with datacan's suggestions about place (or rug, in my case). In terms of roaming, you could set up boundary training at the door to your bedroom. He cannot go through the doorway without an invitation (I use 'Through'). If you go this route, remember you will ALWAYS have to tell him 'Through' for him to go through the doorway. I needed this command. With kids in the house, it may not be practical for your household.

Another route you might try is to retrain his bed manners. Anytime he stretches and stiff-arms you, tell him 'off' and enforce it. Then let him back up if you haven't started datacan's place training. Even if 'off' doesn't work, it will at least get him used to being kicked out of bed at night and start making the bed an invitation only area.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

2 things.

1. Get him a bed and get him to like it. Then train him to stay in that bed.

2. Be prepaired to loose allot of sleep. You will need to keep him in his bed all night. If you let him up it will be back to square 1.

This will take a loooong time. He will NEVER forget the feeling of being in your bed.

I would rethink your options. The crate is the best way to go at this point. Latter you can always leave the crate door open or remove the crate. Now you need to hold him in one place while you sleep. You need to ask yourself - how can I do that? Answer- you can't. Remember, never give a command you can not enforce. Good Luck.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

LS has some good advice.

Our guy is 3 yrs old and we had some setbacks with him recently. In the last two weeks we've gone back to square one with him. 
Big thing is that he is not allowed on our furniture. That meant he cannot be in our bed anymore. He's back in his crate at night which is in our bedroom. He whined the first few nights for about a minute or two, now he's good.

Oh and I am sleeping like a log now too, so I think it was good for the both of us ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't see the problem ????? ???

Your wife is on the couch and you and the dog are in bed..... sounds perfect to me


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ sad but true. Vizsla, once domesticated, is the perfect companion.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My male has a dog pad in the bedroom. He will sleep on it about half the time and on our bed the other half. My female used to sleep on my pillow when she was tiny. She became a bed hog and would place her back on me and push her feet into my husband. She now sleeps in her crate with no problems. When my husband is our of town all 3 Vs sleep with me. They don't give us a problem when he returns home.


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys. We plan to start working on it this weekend.

Ozkar, my friend, the sleeping alone part is great. The waking up alone part, not so great


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd be so sad if my boy want' allowed on furniture and esp my BED! we love sleeping with Laszlo..now if Heinz would just join in we'd be in heaven!!!!!


----------

